# NSW Driving License - Difference in name on Indian license and Indian passport



## Indie_Aussie (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello, 

I recently appeared for DKT in Sydney and cleared the test. I presented the employee at RTA with my Indian license (issued in 2002), Indian passport and marriage certificate (In English) since my Indian license has my maiden name whereas my passport has married name. I hoped that the RTA would be able to add two plus two but they couldn't and asked why license and passport have different names!  Now, I am asked to provide with Indian Driver License Validation Certificate issued by Consulate General of India. When I enquired with them, I was told the certificate will only be issued for the name mentioned on Indian license which will be of no use to me. Has anyone been in such situation before and knows the workaround? 

Appreciate any responses with regards to above. 

Many Thanks!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a typical case where you can't do much to get a way around as the First, Last name should match with resp to the passport.

The only way to get this through will be by applying a new indian licence with the married name (Similar to Passport). 

Unless you get this, NSW RTA will not accept the licence as a genuine one. You may have to go through L plate process.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hi Indie_Aussie,

I am afraid, there is nothing much you can do about it now.

Option 1: Get your name updated on Indian Licence and get a new smart card printed from India

Option 2: Check with Indian Consulate if they can provide any "correction in name" certificate in accordance with Marriage certificate issued to you.

Option 3: ( Which I wouldn't prefer ) Go through the normal process of DKT -> P1 -> P2 --> Permanent Aussie Licence

Lets wait for any other alternatives from others...


----------



## Indie_Aussie (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks MaddyOz and smiles  !!

I actually rang up RMS and presented my case to representative. I was assured that marriage certificate (provided it is in English or supported by autorised translation) is a valid document to prove the name change after marriage. I will only try to go _without_ the IDLV certificate on full license test and see what happens. I shall update the outcome here.


----------



## Indie_Aussie (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello,
Apart from ringing RMS, I emailed them as well and I was responded affirmatively that the marriage certificate is a valid document. And I actually appeared for full license test - without IDLV certificate - and - only marriage certificate and guess what! - I got the license!! 

So don't lose hopes  

Thanks,
Indie_Aussie


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

Indie_Aussie said:


> Hello,
> Apart from ringing RMS, I emailed them as well and I was responded affirmatively that the marriage certificate is a valid document. And I actually appeared for full license test - without IDLV certificate - and - only marriage certificate and guess what! - I got the license!!
> 
> So don't lose hopes
> ...


Hi,

I have a long surname and it is placed as initials in the Indian License whereas the passport has fully expanded surname. Can this be explained to the authorities or should I go for name update in Indian License. I doubt if the Indian DL can hold such a long name and if the name fields in input will restrict number of characters.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi All,

Did anyone gone through IDLV process recently, or has got Full license with Name difference in Indian Passport and Indian Driving License. 

I recently appeared for DKT and they validated my Indian DL. In my DL, my Initial is printed and not full surname where as Passport has full surname. During DKT, they have not raised any concern with the name difference. 

Any idea if this will be raised during practical test? 

Thank you!!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

pawan1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone gone through IDLV process recently, or has got Full license with Name difference in Indian Passport and Indian Driving License.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure which state, but in NSW, there is a good chance they will validate it. Because post practical test is what determines your license status depending on your International License. If they consider issues around your name, they may issue a Provisional License and not a full license. I suggest you fix it using the extract process outlined.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> I'm not sure which state, but in NSW, there is a good chance they will validate it. Because post practical test is what determines your license status depending on your International License. If they consider issues around your name, they may issue a Provisional License and not a full license. I suggest you fix it using the extract process outlined.


Thank you for the quick response. Yes, It is for NSW Driving License. What is the extract process? Is it to notarize Name difference in and then apostilled, after getting IDLV ?


----------

